# Vuze now converts and transfers to iTunes, PS3, Xbox



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

From macnn 


> Vuze has released an update to its BitTorrent client and media player. Version 4.2 can now be used to automatically convert videos to formats required for the iPhone, iPods, Apple TV, PS3 and Xbox 360. iTunes, PS3 and Xbox 360 are each auto-detected, showing up under a list of devices in a new sidebar. Video files can then be dragged and dropped from the library or desktop and onto the appropriate device. To transfer videos to Apple devices, Vuze will automatically push the converted into the iTunes library. For the PS3 and Xbox 360, users must connect the game consoles and the software streams the videos directly from a PC or Mac computer.
> 
> Vuze 4.2 is compatible with Mac and PC systems and can be downloaded directly from the company for free.


I noticed when I started using Vuze that it was in the list under my computers. It also showed as a media server on my PS3. I downloaded 4.2, and it now shows my PS3 and iTunes, but not my HR20. I sent a feedback to Vuze, lets see what they can do.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

OK. I right clicked on devices in the side bar and unchecked generic devices, and the HR20 shows as a media render and the directv2pc media server shows. The transcode option for the HR20 is generic mp4, which most likely will not work. I have it transcoding a movie and will report back if it works


----------



## su_A_ve (Sep 27, 2007)

doesn't work - get an X next to the title...


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

su_A_ve said:


> doesn't work - get an X next to the title...


We can only hope the Vuze team works on a mpeg/.ts transocde option.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Interesting, the new rev of Vuze default transcode for the "directv mediashare renderer" creates a .vob file. I used it to transcode a sample file from Wrath of Khan and it plays. Only thing is it stretched the video top to bottom.


----------

